# Wieso ist der Verlauf nicht flüssig



## UnderMonkey (7. August 2007)

Hoi,


wie ihr auf diesem Foto: http://americanmuscle.de/07/ueberlingen/833.jpg erkennen könnt, sind in den verdunkelten Ecken Abstufungen sichtbar. Habe einen normalen transparenten Verlauf benutzt (Photoshop 6)!? Sowas kann ja unmöglich normal sein! An was könnte das liegen?

Danke und Gruß



EDIT: Aus der Thread-Beschreibung wurde mein Fragezeichen automatisch zensiert...why?


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (7. August 2007)

Hi UnderMonkey,

zuerst habe ich an eine Vignettierung gedacht (Foto selber gemacht?). Aber du hast den Verlauf ja selber erstellt.

Kann es sein, dass dein Verlauf auf "Radial" gestellt ist?

Was ist ein normaler transparenter Verlauf?


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## tobee (7. August 2007)

Kontrolliere einfach folgende Einstellungen:

Verläufe bearbeiten Dialog, Verlaufsart (wie Dennis Schmidt scho gesagt), den Modus des
Verlaufs, die Deckkraft und die Optionen Umkehren, Dither und Transparenz.


----------



## digicamclub (7. August 2007)

Dennis Schmidt hat gesagt.:


> Was ist ein normaler transparenter Verlauf?
> 
> 
> Dennis 'desch' Schmidt



Er meint wohl beim Verlaufswerkzeug: Modus Normal und Häkchen bei Transparenz ;-)

Ich hatte sowas auch mal und bei mir lag es am Radialverlauf.


----------



## UnderMonkey (8. August 2007)

Hoi,


ist ein linearer Verlauf! Modus steht auf Normal, Deckkraft auf 100%.Umkehren und Dither sind jeweils ausgeschalten. Was mir auch auffällt, im Verlauf ist ein sehr schwaches Grün zu erkennen (hab ichs an den Augen?). Schaut euch den Anhang an - dort erkennt man es noch besser.

Gruß


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. August 2007)

Also grün seh ich nicht. Wie hast du denn das Bild gespeichert (jpg 100%) ?


Alex


----------



## UnderMonkey (9. August 2007)

jpeg Qualitätsstufe 8..


----------



## tobee (9. August 2007)

Vielleicht zeigt dein Monitor die Farben falsch an?


----------



## UnderMonkey (10. August 2007)

Jau, kann gut sein, dass der Monitor da ein paar Farben reinmogelt. Aber primär geht es ja um den nicht flüssigen Verlauf..

Gruß


----------



## UnderMonkey (12. August 2007)

Kann mir niemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Pullmann (16. August 2007)

Tach, ich schätze mal das es daran liegt, das Start und Ende zu dicht beeinander liegen. Das Problem kenne ich nämlich von kleinen Flächen, auf dennen ich einen Verlauf erstelle. Dort sieht man dann in der Mitte einen zu starken Übergang mit Treppeneffekt...

Die Lösung sollte daher sein einen größeren Verlauf anzulegen und diesen mit einer Maskenebene einzugrenzen.


----------



## Codebug (17. August 2007)

Gruß!

Also ich tippe auch auf den Dither... Schau einfach mal, ob beim erstellen deines Verlaufs "Dither" angehakt ist... Wenn nicht - einfach mal ankreuzen und es wird sich eine Besserung zeigen.


----------

